# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  دعوى بطلان أصلية

## ساره يوسف

دعوى بطلان أصلية

*دعوة بطلان أصلية: ( ضرورة توقيع مسودة الحكم ممن......)* 
*(197) المبدأ: لا يجوز أن توقع مسودة الحكم إلا ممن سبق له الاشتراك فى المداولة وسمع أيضاً المرافعة وتكونت بذلك عقيدته فى الحم سبباً ومنطوقاً فى ضوء ما طرحه الخصوم والدفاع.. مخالفة ذلك  إثر بطلان الحكم:* 

*          تطبيق: " من حيث أن المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد استقر قضائها على أنه ولئن كانت أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا خاتمة المطاف فيما يعرض من أقضية على القضاء الإداري، ومن ثم لا يقبل الطعن بأي طريقة من طرق الطعن. شأنها فى ذلك شأن الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة النقض. وإن كان الشارع قد أجاد للخصم أن يطلب إلى محكمة النقض إلغاء الحكم الصادر منها بأحد أعضاء الهيئة التى أصدرته سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية المنصوص عليها فى المادة (146) من قانون المرافعات وإعادة نظر الطعن أمام دائرة أخرى، فإن هذه الوسيلة ينبغي إتاحتها للخصم إذا ما وقع البطلان فى حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا لذات السبب وذلك لوحدة العلة التى تقوم على حكمة جوهرية هي توفير ضمان أساسية لتطمين المتقاضين وصوت سمعة القضاء.*
*          لما كان ذلك وكان قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مفاد نص المادتين رقمي (167&170) من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية أنه لا يجوز أن يوقع مسودة الحكم إلا من سبق له الاشتراك فى المداولة وسمع أيضاً المرافعة وتكونت بذلك عقيدته فى الحكم سبباً ومنطوقاً فى ضوء ما طرحه الخصوم والدفاع، وفى ضوء ما كشفت عنه المداولة بين القضاه، ومن ثم فإن وقع القاضي مسودة الحكم رغم عدم سماعه المرافعة أو عدم اشتراكه فى المداولة كان الحكم باطلاً لا أثر له قانوناً، وهو بطلان يتعلق بالنظام العام وتقضى به محكمة الطعن من تلقاء نفسها متى تكشف لها ولو لم يطلبه الخصوم... لما كان ذلك وكان الثابت من الأوراق ومن محاضر الجلسات أن أحد المستشارين لم يكن حاضراً إحدى جلسات المرافعة وبالرغم من ذلك فإنه وقع على مسودة الحكم وذلك دون أن يسمع المرافعة فإن ذلك يكون مؤدياً إلى بطلان ذلك الحكم ويتعين لذلك الحكم بإلغائه مع إعادة الطعن للفصل فيه مجدداً بهيئة مغايرة."*
*          (الطعن رقم 14509 لسنة 51 القضائية عليا – جلسة 3/6/2006م – الدائرة الأولى عليا)*
*·      * *دعوى بطلان أصلية:*
*(198) المبدأ: يجب أن تقف دعوى البطلان الأصلية عند الحالات التى تنطوي على عيب جسيم يمثل إهدار للعدالة على نحو يفقد الحكم وظيفته وبه تتزعزع قرينة الصحة التى تلازمه، بأن يكون الخطأ الذي شاب الحكم ثمرة غلط فاضح يكشف بذاته عن أمره ويقلب ميزان العدالة على نحو لا تستقيم معه سوى بصدور حكم يعيد الأمور إلى نصابه الصحيح: مثال ذلك: عدم الصلاحية للفصل فى الدعوى أو أن يعيب الحكم ما يفقده مقوماته كحكم. أما إذا اقتصر الطعن فى أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا على مناقشة الأدلة التى استند إليها الحكم على موضوع الطعن وليست مما يعتبر عيباً جسيماً أو قام الطعن على مسائل موضوعية تندرج كلها تحت الخطأ فى تفسير القانون أو تأويله أو صدر الحكم على خلاف حكم آخر حائز لقوة الأمر المقضي به، فإن هذه الأسباب لا تمثل إهدار للعدالة يفقد معها الحكم وظيفته:*
*تطبيق:**"* *من حيث إن المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن المحكمة الإدارية العليا بما وسد لها من اختصاص فى الرقابة على أحكام مجلس الدولة تحقيقاً للشرعية وسيادة القانون، وبما تحمله من أمانة القضاء وعظيم رسالته بغير معقب على أحكامها تستوي على القمة فى مدارج التنظيم القضائي لمجلس الدولة ، فلا يكون من سبيل فى إهدار أحكامها إلا بدعة البطلان الأصلية، وهى طريق طعن استثنائي فى الأحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية غير القابلة للطعن المقررة قانوناً، وفى غير حالات البطلان المنصوص عليها فى قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية يجب أن تقف هذه الدعوى عند الحالات التى تنطوع على عيب جسيم يمثل إهداراً للعدالة على نحو يفقد الحكم وظيفته وبه تتزعزع قرينة الصحة التى تلازمه، ويجب أن يكون الخطأ الذي شاب الحكم ثمرة غلط فاضح يكشف بذاته عن أمره ويقلب ميزان العدالة على نحو لا تقسيم معه سوى بصدور حكم يعيد الأمور إلى نصابها الصحيح.*

*ومثال ما يستنهض دعوى البطلان الأصلية إذا ما قام بأحد أعضاء المحكمة بسبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للفصل فى الدعوى أو أن يعيب الحكم ما يفقده مقوماته كحكم. أما إذا اقتصر الطعن فى أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا على مناقشة الأدلة التى استند إليها الحكم وعلى موضوع الطعن من حيث اجتهاد ذلك القضاء فى تأويل القانون وتطبيقه وليست مما يعتبر عيباً جسيماً أو قام الطعن على مسائل موضوعية تندرج كلها تحت الخطأ فى تفسير القانون أو تأويله أو متى صدر الحكم على خلاف حكم آخر حائز لقوة الأمر المقضي به، فإن هذه الأسباب لا تمثل إهداراً للعدالة يفقد معها الحكم وظيفته وبالتالي لا تسمه بأي عيب ينحدر به إلى درجة الانعدام مما يجعل الطعن فيه بعد ذلك غير مقبول.* 

*ومن حيث إن كل ما ساقه الطاعن من أوجه نعى فى تقرير الطعن لا يصلح فى ذاته سبباً أو أساسا لدعوى البطلان الأصلية لكونه. إن صح جدلاً من الأسباب الموضوعية التى تندرج تحت احتمالات الخطأ أو الصواب فى تحصيل الواقع وتفسير القانون وتأويله، وهو ما لا يشكل بذاته إهداراً للعدالة من شأنه أن يفقد معه الحكم وظيفته، كما لا يصم الحكم المطعون فيه بالانعدام الذي هو مناط قبول دعوى البطلان الأصلية، فمن المستقر عليه فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن دعوى البطلان الأصلية ليست ولا يجب أن تكون مجالاً أو مناسبة لمعاودة المجادلة فيما قضى به الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا التى تستوي على القمة فى مدارج التنظيم القضائي  لمجلس الدولة باعتباره قاضى المشروعية الناطق بكلمة الحق والقانون. وبالبناء على ما تقدم يكون الطعن بالبطلان الماثل غير أساس سليم من القانون خليقاً بالرفض."*

*( الطعن رقم 7318 لسنة 49 القضائية عليا. جلسة 21/1/2006م -  الدارة الأولى عليا). *

----------

